# Swimming Pool Converted To Fish Pond



## ghall79 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am looking at purcheseing a newer property. The previous owners have turned the in-ground pool into a giant fish pond with water fall. We are curious of what would need to be done to maybe turn pond back to pool. The pool parts are there from what we can see? The skimmers on the side of the pool are there, the pump and filter are still there and maybe functional. It is winter here and pond is frozen over??? Not sure of depth? If the pool pump and filter are being used for pond functions now??? Just was looking for the basics of what to look to change back to pool!


----------



## Sammy (Mar 11, 2007)

If the pump, equiptment, etc are all still there and functioning it shouldnt take anything to make it back into a pool. 

Thats assuming they are properly winterizing the pond/pool and there are no frozen lines underground from the lack of this. 

Having a local pool company come out as part of your pre purchase home inspection may be a good idea just to see where you are with it.


----------



## Tscarborough (Mar 31, 2006)

You will need a re-plastering at a minimum, but it is likely that there was an issue with the physical plant that made them decide to turn it into a pond.


----------



## mandisaur (Jan 14, 2008)

The first thing that comes to mind is a cleaning (!)...but I'm not a pool expert. That's incredible, though.


----------



## pipefitter (May 17, 2008)

I can't help but ask, did you move to WV ?


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

If they've allowed the pool-pond to freeze, there could be some issues from that. Have a reputable pool company come out and evaluate it and make the necessary repairs.


----------



## raam (Feb 11, 2008)

This is something I would like to see a picture of !!


----------

